

Show HN: 114,444 Google+ profiles indexed and organized. What do you think? - taxonomyman

http://www.findpeopleonplus.com - So far we've indexed 114,444 Google+ profiles. We've added faceted navigation and search functionality so far.<p>Any feedback, thoughts would be awesome.<p>Thanks,
======
mike-cardwell
Not overly impressed with the way you've mangled my about info in comparison
to the original page:

[http://www.findpeopleonplus.com/profiles/1059936479729639341...](http://www.findpeopleonplus.com/profiles/105993647972963934118)

Vs:

<https://plus.google.com/105993647972963934118/about>

EDIT: Also, you've specified that I have 0 followers and am following nobody.
That is untrue. I just elected to not share that information.

~~~
taxonomyman
Good catch. We'll add this note to the list of improvments.

------
atnnn
I love the idea and the implementation, I've been looking for something like
this. If you could filter by language it would be a lot more useful. Is that
possible?

~~~
taxonomyman
Hey there - great suggestion. We'll be adding a batch of features Mondayish...

------
staunch
It's cool. I'd recommend adding something to the page clearly disclosing that
this is a not affiliated with Google.

~~~
taxonomyman
Great point. It's there at the bottom, but we'll make it more visable..

------
optimus
How are you classifying employment? Do you just use a predefined list of
occupations and search the users "Occupation" field for items in that list?

------
philbo
Clickable:

<http://www.findpeopleonplus.com>

~~~
taxonomyman
Nice Hack!

------
AndyNemmity
Are you crawling them? if so, what package are you using to do it?

~~~
taxonomyman
Yes, crawling. Home brew. Stuff out there is either too complex, or too
simple.

To be fair, we like to build on our own - probably not a good thing
sometimes..

~~~
AndyNemmity
What language at least? Just curious, I do crawling myself and I'm always
fascinated at the design decisions others choose.

~~~
taxonomyman
CURL with PHP mostly on this project.. How about yourself?

------
osipov
that's cool! what do you use for your database?

~~~
taxonomyman
Thx! We're using a little bit of everything! From MySQL, to hashes to our own
home brew inverted index code.

We're upping the index numbers and adding a ton of cool things on Monday.

------
qwerty123456
is there a link in which it takes u to the page where u create an account on
google+ NOT google profile

------
benjiweber
What does the rank indicate?

~~~
taxonomyman
Ah... good question.. Rank is based on followers. We were naive at thinking
we'd index all G+ profiles so we added rank in. But, it's only a relative rank
in relation to our data set. We do have Mark Zuckerberg and his rank is still
tops in on index. We'll probably remove it or make it more clear.

------
qwerty123456
can anyone invite me?

